# Strange spiral over Norway



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, surely most of us have seen it on the news. The strange spiral phenomona in the skys of Norway.
I am puzzled over what it was. No, I don't believe it's aliens, perhaps a rocket of some sort. There was a beam behind it, as if it was being projected, or maby a heated smoke trail.
Or of course, the whole thing could be a hoax.

Well what do you think?


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3z8DlNZKag

For those that haven't seen it.

THIS LOOKS SHOPPED. I CAN TELL BY THE PIXELS, AND HAVE SEEN MANY SHOPS IN MY TIME.


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

nah not shopped, there was video as well somewhere. and whats all this bs about rockets? everyone with a brain knows its either aliens or a rip in the space time continuum


----------



## goatseforever (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2476074/spiral_lights_over_norway_explained.html


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> nah not shopped, there was video as well somewhere. and whats all this bs about rockets? everyone with a brain knows its either aliens or a rip in the space time continuum



I assure you I have a brain. Why the hell would aliens come all this way? Ok, the bit about the rip in space, could you explain to me how it could be a rip in the space time "continuum"? (some ones been watching to much doctor who  )


----------



## Muesli (Dec 10, 2009)

OH LORD THEY'RE INVADING


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

haha, you try spelling it, its a hard word


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 10, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > nah not shopped, there was video as well somewhere. and whats all this bs about rockets? everyone with a brain knows its either aliens or a rip in the space time continuum
> ...





goatseforever said:


> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2476074/spiral_lights_over_norway_explained.html



^^^^^^^^


----------



## Crossed (Dec 10, 2009)

It's probably a failed Russian rocket of some sort.
Link to a norwegian article about this spiral: http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/artikkel.php?artid=596494


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

hey, i just looked it up, and it actually is spelled "continuum"


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> hey, i just looked it up, and it actually is spelled "continuum"


Nice, but explain how the rip occurred


----------



## [email protected]! (Dec 10, 2009)

earth passed through a black hole.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> earth passed through a black hole.



No! You've got it all wrong!

A blackhole is an area in space in which the gravitational field is so powerful, that not even light can escape, once having past the event horizon.
Btw, the event horizon is the point of no return given by the formula if I remember correctly:
R(sh)=2GM/c^2, or roughly R(sh)=3M

Where: 
R(sh)=Swarzschild radius
G= Newtons gravitational constant
M=Mass (solar masses)
c=speed of light (299,792,458 m/s)

Oh yeah, my point is, blackholes don't SUCK, they are just a very dense object that exerts immense gravitational force, zero volume and infinite density.
If there was a black hole in the solar system, the sun and planets would orbit the blackhole
(Unless of course the Sun was bigger then the black hole which is actually possible if we had a different sun, I think the smallest known black hole is something like 3x our suns mass which is 2x10^30 kg I think) 

If right now for some stupid reason the sun turned into a blackhole, it's effect on Earth would be exactly the same, except it will emit no radiation thus making the earth a very cold place. 

So basically, if there was a black hole any where near us we would know By the gravitational force it gives off, and from the X-rays being exerted as matter accelerates while falling in. Or possibly accrection disc.

When a blackhole has insuffecient mass, it evaporates because it doesn't have enough gravity to hold itself compressed at zero volume.
In conclusion, blackholes arn't some magic sucking space vacuum. 
They are just mass, in a state where they are the size of an atom and contain a lot of mass and there for they have a high density. And the escape velocity is the speed of light or greater of the event horison.

There, I think I know what I'm talking about and if you have any queries don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 10, 2009)

[email protected]! said:


> earth passed through a black hole.



Passed through? Explain.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Dec 10, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8405481.stm


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2009)

Why would a rip in spacetime cause a spiral shape? 
Just wondering, seeing as that appears to be what you see in movies, but something that has never been seen before.

Anybody that really thinks aliens are going to come here to create a pretty blue spiral in the sky and then leave without saying "hi" is an idiot.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

*It's finished*



rahulkadukar said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8405481.stm



Oh well, I guess that concludes this thread.
People are entitled to their opinions still, + we still have the blackhole debate going


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 11, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > nah not shopped, there was video as well somewhere. and whats all this bs about rockets? everyone with a brain knows its either aliens or a rip in the space time continuum
> ...





Zane_C said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > hey, i just looked it up, and it actually is spelled "continuum"
> ...





Zane_C said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > earth passed through a black hole.
> ...





JTW2007 said:


> [email protected]! said:
> 
> 
> > earth passed through a black hole.
> ...





Zane_C said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8405481.stm
> ...



Some people need sarcasm detectors!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Dec 11, 2009)

Why the hell would aliens want to come here? if the are an advanced species they would live without war, and hat our planet, and if they were in the early stages of life there is no way they would have the technology to even approach jumping stars.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 11, 2009)

It's time travelers. No doubt. Where's that option?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> It's time travelers. No doubt. Where's that option?


That's silly lol, maby I will add that option.
first, In the history of earth, no person has atempted to travel through time significantly.
Because time is relative to velocity, in order to travel forward in time (enough to be noticable) you will need to travel close to the speed of light. Perhaps reading about Einstein's Special relativity may help you understand it better.
Second, you may think that it may be people from the future. But even with super advanced particle accelerators and high velocity spacecrafts.
It's impossible to travel back in time, Time slows down relative to everything around the moving object... I'm lost, the second part was dodgy, I may get back to that later. 
You can't travel back in time.
Travelling forwards is another story, Every time you move your time is constant to you, but slower relative to stationay objects. If you travel in a plane going across USA, when you hop off you will be 1 quintillionth (10^-18) of a second younger then the people you left behind.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 11, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> PhillipEspinoza said:
> 
> 
> > It's time travelers. No doubt. Where's that option?
> ...


Prove it.

A theory is a fancy word for educated hunch.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 11, 2009)

it was a failed Nuclear missle that failed in stage 3....


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2009)

You should all go read Uzumaki.

Zane_C: please learn about relativity and time travel. Also, just because the current theories of physics offer no way to travel backwards through time does not mean it is impossible. (However, the lack of people from the future is pretty good evidence.)


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You should all go read Uzumaki.
> 
> Zane_C: please learn about relativity and time travel. Also, just because the current theories of physics offer no way to travel backwards through time does not mean it is impossible. (However, the lack of people from the future is pretty good evidence.)



You mean read about Special relativity, yeah my knowledge of special relativity is bad, but better then the avg person. My main strength is Quantum mechanics, Physics and astronomy, Not so much theoryetical physics. 
Do a better job of explaining then me if you want. (that wasn't sarcasm, I explained it bad.


----------



## Dene (Dec 11, 2009)

Zane: The main point that qqwref was making is that your wannabe fancy talk about modern physics is useless. If you go back to pre-Newtonian times you find a completely unrecognisable form of physics compared to todays physics. There is no reason to assume that in another 300 years the physics would even remotely resemble the physics of today. Thus in the future the physics might allow for the possibility of forward or backwards time travel. Unfortunately for you, physics is of no use in discussions about time travel. What you need is philosophy (my subject  ).


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

youtube comment said:


> It's the return of mayan god Quetzalcoatl, The winged serpant coming from the sky. 2012 will FLIP some people out. Maybe this Stargate is the pole looking for a new point. Funny though, the aliens will attack because certain SPY Satelites are aimed Down instead of Up.
> Will 3 wise men from Israel find a Jesus at the bottom of the lights or just some party animals smoking dope?


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

Dene said:


> Zane: The main point that qqwref was making is that your wannabe fancy talk about modern physics is useless. If you go back to pre-Newtonian times you find a completely unrecognisable form of physics compared to todays physics. There is no reason to assume that in another 300 years the physics would even remotely resemble the physics of today. Thus in the future the physics might allow for the possibility of forward or backwards time travel. Unfortunately for you, physics is of no use in discussions about time travel. What you need is philosophy (my subject  ).



I think I'm goning to shut up now. 
my blackhole post was good though


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 11, 2009)

http://us.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/europe/12/10/norway.ufo.light/index.html

ABSOLUTE PROOF that the government is covering up the existence of Santa. In reality, this is all _his_ fault.


----------



## Enter (Dec 11, 2009)

2012


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

It could be the possibilty of the sight of another star system that appears only every, say 1000 years. I'm saying COULD, not IS. I don't hav e wide knowledge of this, but it's my thoughts.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> It could be the possibilty of the sight of another star system that appears only every, say 1000 years. I'm saying COULD, not IS. I don't hav e wide knowledge of this, but it's my thoughts.



Explain. stars don't spiral, although an accretion disc does. Stars don't appear and reappear, unless your talking about pulsars, but there pulsars don't range between years but 0.014 - 8.5 seconds.

Anyway, it was an out of control rocket, the Russians have already emitted it was one of there toys.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Anyway, it was an out of control rocket, the Russians have already *emitted* it was one of there toys.



Lol. That cracked me up.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 11, 2009)

Zane_C said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > It could be the possibilty of the sight of another star system that appears only every, say 1000 years. I'm saying COULD, not IS. I don't hav e wide knowledge of this, but it's my thoughts.
> ...



Ah that woud have been my next guess. But like I said, I don't have a wide knowledge of this subject.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 11, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Thomas09 said:
> ...



That's fine, at least your trying to think outside the box. 

Lol I was suppose to say admitted


----------

